# cased opening head room



## jetlag1946 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a place I need a cased opening as wide as I can get in . I am bound on one side by an outside corner . On the other side a stair case above is limiting the width I can go an still have required head room . I am thinking a rounded or arch shape opening does not have to be 80 " high over at the side wall because I see round top doors that look like they are 6 ft or less on the sides but rise up pretty quickly to the 80" and then go over in the center to 7 ft or more . That would be a perfect set up for me . Does any one have any specs on that . Like what is the starting height and what distance out it has to reach the 80 "  ?  I need the opening 48 " wide because it enters a hall way from the side and I need to be able to turn long furniture to enter the hall .


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

Not a house person

But maybe at least three feet of the opening has to be minimum hieght?

As usual wait for the experts to answer.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2017)

It is not specified exactly,other than it must meet the requirement. I would suggest talking with the inspector, see what their position is.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 21, 2017)

I would look at the IBC for guidance


1008.1.1.1 Projections into clear width.
There shall not be projections into the required clear width lower than 34 inches (864 mm) above the floor or ground. Projections into the clear opening width between 34 inches (864 mm) and 80 inches (2032 mm) above the floor or ground shall not exceed 4 inches (102 mm).

You can start your arch at any height you like as long as it does not project more than 4 inches on each side below 80 inches.


----------



## steveray (Mar 21, 2017)

If it is an IRC dwelling, I don't think we have a min. height or width other than the 1 MOE door still....


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2017)

How about movement down a hallway and opening to another room?


----------



## steveray (Mar 21, 2017)

R311.2 Egress door. At least one egress door shall be provided
for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be sidehinged,
and shall provide a minimum clear width of 32 inches
(813 mm) when measured between the face of the door and
the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad). The minimum
clear height of the door opening shall not be less than
78 inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the
threshold to the bottom of the stop. Other doors shall not be
required to comply with these minimum dimensions.


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 21, 2017)

steveray said:


> R311.2 Egress door. At least one egress door shall be provided
> for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be sidehinged,
> and shall provide a minimum clear width of 32 inches
> (813 mm) when measured between the face of the door and
> ...


Thanks for reply , I have read that a lot before but I forgot the min clear height is 78 and not 80 , that is a big help , also this is just a walkway to get to  an egress size door from the basement to the garage and there is another egress door on the front of the house .


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 21, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> I would look at the IBC for guidance
> 
> 
> 1008.1.1.1 Projections into clear width.
> ...


thanks for reply , the IBC is commercial but  being able to let the stair stringer cross over the top corner to the 4 " max is a big help .


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 21, 2017)

steveray said:


> R311.2 Egress door. At least one egress door shall be provided
> for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be sidehinged,
> and shall provide a minimum clear width of 32 inches
> (813 mm) when measured between the face of the door and
> ...


I forgot this is an opening not a door and  so I think I have to go by the 80 " height , same as the head room when coming down stairs ,


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 21, 2017)

cda said:


> How about movement down a hallway and opening to another room?


thanks for reply but no can do , this is a space where you have to walk under some stairs to get to the door between the basement and garage , I have at least 36 " that is 80 " high . What I am wonder is if I have to have a side wall to come over to this point so no on can cut through under where the stair is not 80" high. The wall would make it very hard to get furniture in and out .


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 21, 2017)

Consider centering the opening with a 80" clr hgt and radius the shoulders to be not less than 72" to a vertical point, this to allow room to move furniture down the hall.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> thanks for reply but no can do , this is a space where you have to walk under some stairs to get to the door between the basement and garage , I have at least 36 " that is 80 " high . What I am wonder is if I have to have a side wall to come over to this point so no on can cut through under where the stair is not 80" high. The wall would make it very hard to get furniture in and out .





You know a simple floor plan might help


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> thanks for reply but no can do , this is a space where you have to walk under some stairs to get to the door between the basement and garage , I have at least 36 " that is 80 " high . What I am wonder is if I have to have a side wall to come over to this point so no on can cut through under where the stair is not 80" high. The wall would make it very hard to get furniture in and out .




Plus if you pay to be a sawhorse, it helps keep the site going and offering invaluable information for those lost in the "code woods"!!!!!


----------

